#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Schmerzen am Schließmuskel??? >

## pups23

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe seit gestern Schmerzen am schließmuskel.
Es schmerzt nicht beim Stuhlgang. Nur wenn ich anspanne oder berühre.
Es ist ein stechender Schmerz und ich fühle einen Fremdkörper. Glaube ich zu mindestens.
Ich habe Angst das es etwas ernstes ist. Blut kommt beim Stuhlgang nicht vor. 
Bitte hilft mit. Danke im Vorraus.  
Lg pups23

----------


## josie

Hallo Pups!
Da wird dir ein Arztbesuch nicht erspart bleiben, das muß man sich anschauen.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, daß es einen kleinen Riß gegeben hat, z.B. bei hartem Stuhlgang und dieser sich entzündet hat, aber wie gesagt, das muß sich ein Arzt anschauen.
Hier noch ein Link dazu, damit Du dich schonmal informieren kannst: Analfissur
LG Josie

----------


## ulschtz_xaver04

Analfissur wäre auch das Erste, was mit bei deiner Beschreibung eingefallen wäre. Kein Blut im Stuhlgang ist schon mal gut. Wie ernst es ist, kann dir hier keiner sagen, das sieht ja auch jeder anders. Für dich ist etwas vielleicht früher ernst, als für jemand anderen. Aber wenn du Angst hast, solltest du am besten schnell zum Hausarzt gehen. Da kannst du ja quasi jederzeit hin, der kann einschätzen wie ernst es ist, dir die größten Bedenken nehmen und dich, wenn nötig zu einem Fachmann schicken.

----------


## Italiano77

Hey,
Meistens kommen die Schmerzen wirklich von ganz harmlosen Fissuren. Da aber auch manchmal ein Abzess oder eine Fistel dahinter stehen kann ,solltest du das auf jeden Fall abklären lassen. Die am Schließvorgang beteiligten Muskeln können sich auch bei häufigem Stuhlgang oder bei Stress mal verspannen. Das tut dann auch weh und gibt ein unangenehmes Gefühl. Ich glaube nicht ,dass du dir Sorgen machen musst! Oft reicht schon eine Salbe , ein Zäpfchen oder bloßes Abwarten und schon klären sich solche Probleme  :Zwinker: . 
Hattest du vllt. in letzter Zeit mal Durchfall, harten Stuhl oder zu scharf gegessen?  
lG Daniele

----------

